
Why a Marxist Social Policy Is Gaining Ground in Silicon Valley - salmonet
http://www.buzzfeed.com/coralewis/why-a-marxist-social-policy-is-gaining-ground-in-silicon-val
======
applecore
What exactly is the Marxist argument for or against the idea of basic income?
As far as I know, Marx doesn't comment on it anywhere in _Capital_.

